# Reverse Matchstick with Band Guide



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I was working on evolving my Marmoset TX sighted slingshot design and came up with a new method (at least to me) of matchstick attachment AND a band guide to minimize band shifting, I also wanted a quick method of attaching bands AND keep it clean, I never liked the wrap and tuck method (kept me from using bands all this time in favour of tubes)

Just shot a dozen 3/8" steel and it's super easy to acquire the target (in my case a 2"x2" leather tab). I was got 10/12 at 5 meters. The only downside to this method is that I have to cut my flatbands 2" longer.

The laser cut pill shaped slot keeps the bands in the same position, I thread the 1" band into the hole and then matchstick it in place (with bit of 1842 tubing as the matchstick)





  








Glued up ready for a router




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013












  








Band attachment method




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013


__
2



A combination matchstick and guidance slot eliminates band shifting.










  








Band attachment close up




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013




The extra band is tucked into the slot.










  








IMG 6820




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013


__
2











  








Clean and tidy.




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013












  








Neat and tidy




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013




The band attachment method allows for quick-ish band change but best of all, no extra work to...






here was my first prototype, I knew the band guide would work after this:





  








Slotted hole band attachment




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 15, 2013












  








Slotted hole band attachment




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 15, 2013


__
2



The band attachment slot method I imagined worked, but it's still not clean enough. I think a...










  








Proof of Concept




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 15, 2013




Banded up with a 20-15mm tapered TBG. VERY accurate!






The big 1" sight helps a lot too 





  








BIG sight




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013




This rivals some bow sights.

This one is made entirely from wood, I wanted to test out the size...


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I personally would stick to the wrap and tuck tie method. Your prototype frame is a lot stronger than the new one with the slot. Although tripple laminated ply, it seems there is not much cross section left over to support the frame. Have you done strength testing yet? Nevertheless your new frame looks very comfy and ergo.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> I personally would stick to the wrap and tuck tie method. Your prototype frame is a lot stronger than the new one with the slot. Although tripple laminated ply, it seems there is not much cross section left over to support the frame. Have you done strength testing yet? Nevertheless your new frame looks very comfy and ergo.
> 
> Cheers, Simon


Indeed. I was worried too when I was gluing I together but I put in a vice and did a paracord pull and it didn't even flex. Since the band overlaps and pulls in two different directions, it's pretty even pressure across the whole fork.

I shot it last night about 50 times with a tapered 1"-.75" single TBG with a normal 350% stretch and checked with every shot if the bands shifted or a sign of weakness. Nope, solid.

On future I would like more meat around the fork if I decide to put on double bands, but for target shooting, this is great.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's another new sling with the same method.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting work!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

nice indeed


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great! do you think you will ever make a setup for ott?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Looks great! do you think you will ever make a setup for ott?


Very likely, it's not too difficult to adapt any of my designs for that. I am just not a fan of OTT shooting.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! do you think you will ever make a setup for ott?
> ...


Understandable. Well if you ever do keep me in mind ;-)


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


One is never done making slingshots until one has achieved the best one. I'll get one fabbed up or something.


----------

